# kreg jig for cabinet doors



## RIBOB (Mar 7, 2011)

would using the kreg pocket hole system work alright on joining rails and stiles on cabinet doors? I always use mortise and tenon, but this would be a lot quicker. looking forward to your replys.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ribob,
I do it all the time. If your faceframe pieces are cut accurately, they go together in a few minutes. I still use some titebond with them. The nice thing is no clamps are needed with the exception of the Kreg vise grip clamp.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

I personally wouldn't do it because a door is a two sided creature. But if you are OK with it, it will work fine. Use glue.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Shop furniture? Yea I say it's fine. Kitchen cabinets? Not so much. Considering a cabinet door is something that is seen from both sides a lot of the time, you wouldn't want the big pocket holes showing. Usually they are used for joining face frames and stuff that can't really be seen unless you investigate the construction of the piece. I'd stick with your mortise and tenons. I also was pondering the pocket holes my self.


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Locodcdude said:


> Shop furniture? Yea I say it's fine. Kitchen cabinets? Not so much. Considering a cabinet door is something that is seen from both sides a lot of the time, you wouldn't want the big pocket holes showing. Usually they are used for joining face frames and stuff that can't really be seen unless you investigate the construction of the piece. I'd stick with your mortise and tenons. I also was pondering the pocket holes my self.


I 2nd that....


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Just what goes on here.........

Doors=never

Face frames,maybe 10-20 % of the time.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Only if you can live with the guilt and shame.:laughing:














 







.


----------



## RIBOB (Mar 7, 2011)

I didn't mention the doors are for hunting camp in Maine. I'm going to plug and sand the holes. Thanks for the input, and I will be using glue.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Ribob,
I misunderstood your question. I use the kreg jig for putting together the face frames on the cabinets, not the doors. The doors are usually cope and stick with a router.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## woodpkr (Mar 16, 2011)

*kreg jig*



RIBOB said:


> would using the kreg pocket hole system work alright on joining rails and stiles on cabinet doors? I always use mortise and tenon, but this would be a lot quicker. looking forward to your replys.


 I am using the kreg jig for mine. I have 7 cabinets done now. I Use glue also. all seven have been hanging in the shop for 3 weeks now and they seem to be fine.:thumbsup:


----------



## woodpkr (Mar 16, 2011)

*kreg jig*



RIBOB said:


> would using the kreg pocket hole system work alright on joining rails and stiles on cabinet doors? I always use mortise and tenon, but this would be a lot quicker. looking forward to your replys.


 I have 7 faceframes done now, I did use glue along with the kreg jig they seem to be fine. They are just waiting to be attached to the carcases right now.:thumbsup:


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I have worn out a few kreg jigs. They definitely have their place. But I am not a fan of relying on screws, glue and butt joints for something that takes the kind of forces a door does. Think about..slamming...person hanging on the thing... seasonal movement...hell even mean ole Mr gravity. Face frames yes doors no. If you don't want to have the expense of using a router and rail/style bits, I would stick to groove and stub tennon joints done on the TS. Just one man's opinion. Its not for your dream house but still you want it to last.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I suppose for shop doors and such. If your gonna plug and sand the holes I don't think there'd be much time saved over M-T though.:smile:


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Mortise and tenon can be pretty slow if you are not set up to do it. At one point I worked in a shop with a MAKA mortise slotter and a single ended tenoner. I could make holes and tenons in seconds that were perfect mates to each other. Now all I have is the drill attachment and a tablesaw for tenons. PS's with plugs would be a lot quicker.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

I think groove and tennon is going to be faster than pocket screws and a lot better. You gotta clamp the jig. Drill the hole. Clamp the pieces together and drive screws. With a groove and tennon you really only have 4 more cuts on the rails.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

The thing about a face frame is........we're gonna assume its to be attatched to a "carcus".To wit:you're getting a mjaor boost in the reinforcement arena.Doors on the other hand,live a hard life.Again,design for......drunks,children and old people.They aren't the most polite when it comes to testing,haha.BW


----------



## RIBOB (Mar 7, 2011)

After reading all your replys, I'm gonna stick with m/t joints. Thanks for your input on this subject.


----------

